# clock Patterns



## Dorno (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Every I am just wanting to know if anyone has any patterns for small clocks like mantle clocks etc or wall clocks. I am just wanting to do some nice small clocks to add to my larger wall clocks.

Thanks   Ian


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 3, 2015)

Have you checked  >>>> here <<<< 



Scott (all I got) B


----------



## Dorno (Apr 3, 2015)

yes I have tried there and found a couple but just looking to see what others may have

Thanks   Ian


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 3, 2015)

Scrollsaw patterns

I've wanted to make one of these for a while, but I forgot about them until now. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 3, 2015)

Dorno said:


> Hi Every I am just wanting to know if anyone has any patterns for small clocks like mantle clocks etc or wall clocks. I am just wanting to do some nice small clocks to add to my larger wall clocks.
> 
> Thanks   Ian



Ian that is a very broad request. Can you narrow down what you are looking for???  I have done 1000's of clocks. Mostly what I do is scrollsaw patterned clocks and there are various places that you can get them from One of the sites mentioned was The Scrollsaw Workshop. Steve Good does free patterns every day. Join his site and receive emails everyday.

Wildwood Designs is where i get many of my patterns from

Sue May is another designer that has her own site and she offers some free patterns

There are many sites you can buy patterns from. 

Are you looking for themed clocks, scrollsawn clocks, turned clocks, basic clocks???


----------



## plantman (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian: I, like John T above, have made hundreds of clocks in my lifetime. You are going to have to narrow that " small clock" down a bit !! They include 7' grandfathers, wall clocks of all sizes. mantal clocks, and clocks the size of the mini clock in the photos below and smaller. This one is 10 1/2 inches tall, tells time, and has a battery operated pendulem. Made of  Ebony and some African hardwood I can't remember the name of. Give me a better idea of what you want to make, and I may be able to tell you where to look for a pattern.   Jim  S


----------



## Fay Prozora (Apr 3, 2015)

*My clock*

I made  one on a scroll saw last Summer. I will post a picture of it. In fact I made 2 of them but this one turned out much better. Here is a picture of mine. It is a Steve Good pattern   Fay


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 3, 2015)

plantman said:


> Ian: I, like John T above, have made hundreds of clocks in my lifetime. You are going to have to narrow that " small clock" down a bit !! They include 7' grandfathers, wall clocks of all sizes. mantal clocks, and clocks the size of the mini clock in the photos below and smaller. This one is 10 1/2 inches tall, tells time, and has a battery operated pendulem. Made of  Ebony and some African hardwood I can't remember the name of. Give me a better idea of what you want to make, and I may be able to tell you where to look for a pattern.   Jim  S



I like the clock Jim. Thanks for showing. I have made different versions of that style clock over the years but it had a larger dial and larger pendulum. I have found that people just do not go for clocks like that any more. I do better with theme clocks.

Funny you mention 7' grandfather clocks. I did one years ago and it prompted me to want to do a Grandmother's clock for my Mom but just never got around to doing it and i regret that. I many still have a chance to get one done before I leave this Earth. There are other projects that I would like to complete also. 

I look back and wish I had taken better photos of the many things i had done over the years. Back then computers were not in my vocabulary






Fay Prozora said:


> I made  one on a scroll saw last Summer. I will post a picture of it. In fact I made 2 of them but this one turned out much better. Here is a picture of mine. It is a Steve Good pattern   Fay




Fay nice work on that clock. Steve has some nice patterns and they are not too intricate. Thanks for showing.


----------



## plantman (Apr 4, 2015)

John T mentioned a Granmother clock he wanted to make for his mother. For those of you who wonder what this is , I have a photo of a walnut one that hangs in my dining room. Same upper case as a granfather clock but only goes down to the chair rail with weights and pendulem hanging freely. I also included a photo of a wall clock made from walnut and maple for Ian.   Jim  S


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes there are many versions of the Grandmother clock or Granddaughter clock. They basically are a smaller, shorter, thinner version of a Grandfather clock. The one I wanted to do, the clock was built into a Curio cabinet.  

Again nice clocks Jim. Great to see another scroller. I have been doing it for over 35 years and still love it.


----------



## Rockytime (Apr 4, 2015)

plantman said:


> John T mentioned a Granmother clock he wanted to make for his mother. For those of you who wonder what this is , I have a photo of a walnut one that hangs in my dining room. Same upper case as a granfather clock but only goes down to the chair rail with weights and pendulem hanging freely. I also included a photo of a wall clock made from walnut and maple for Ian.   Jim  S



Interesting. I have been repairing clocks for 40 years and have never heard of a wall clock called grandmother or granddaughter clock. The clocks that come into the shop are floor clocks. But then I have not seen everything there is to see or heard everything there is to hear.

The scrolled clocks you show are gorgeous. Thanks for posting.


----------



## papaturner (Apr 4, 2015)

View in Gallery




View in Gallery

Ian I have this one. I could mail you a copy if you are interested.
Just pm me your address.




Dorno said:


> Hi Every I am just wanting to know if anyone has any patterns for small clocks like mantle clocks etc or wall clocks. I am just wanting to do some nice small clocks to add to my larger wall clocks.
> 
> Thanks   Ian


----------



## plantman (Apr 4, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > John T mentioned a Granmother clock he wanted to make for his mother. For those of you who wonder what this is , I have a photo of a walnut one that hangs in my dining room. Same upper case as a granfather clock but only goes down to the chair rail with weights and pendulem hanging freely. I also included a photo of a wall clock made from walnut and maple for Ian.   Jim  S
> ...



Les; Thank you for the nice words about my clocks. Around this area this type of clock is refered to as a grandmother clock. But, after checking with the John Shone Collection in Cheshire, United Kingdon, I think you are correct in saying that a Grandmother or Grandaughter clock is a floor clock. Their definition of a Grandmother clock is "A longcase clock that is 6' 3" tall or less. If a clock is very slim, spring-driven, has a dome top and an 8" or less square or arch dial, we will definitely class it as a Grandmother clock even if it's slightly over 6'3" ". However if the clock is weight driven,  has a dome top or swan necks, is more substantial in stature and defined grandfather shape, and has a 10" dial, I will class it as a small grandfather clock even if it is less than 6'3" tall". "The standard grandmother clocks tend to have been made in the 1920's and 30's and vary between 5'4" and 5'9" tall". "Personally, I would class any clock less than 5'2" tall as a granddaughter clock. Generally, because most of them were made after 1930, the cases are normally not of high quality and many of them tend to be veneered on plywood". Les, In your area they call an Elk an Elk. In some places the are refered to as a large North American deer. In others they are called a Moose. Having seen all three, I do not see the family tree connection. Something like calling a clock a clock. Peace !!    Jim  S


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes a Grandmother clock in my parts is just a smaller version of a Grandfather clock. Still has pendulum and weights. Thinner waste and smaller bonnet. What Jim shown hanging on the wall is just a wall clock to me.

Nice desk watch Perry. Those are always good sellers for me. I also do the flexible band version of that watch too and in fact I had a hand in designing it. I want to work on another version of it too. Will see how that goes also.


----------

